# The Bite, the Blow and the Bull...



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Headed out Wednesday morning before Irene blew through, and the plan was to scout new areas for Reds. The Reds didn't show, but I got on a fairly strong Trout bite. I'm guessing I yanked in between 30-40 fish, most were short, but managed 10 good keepers. Went ahead and racked the boat-just in case Old Girl Irene decided to blow in. 








On Friday-at high tide, Michelle and I checked out the storm surge. It was pretty cool to see the waves splashing into the back yard of the King & Prince. You could've launched your boat from the street at the ramp, and we found some pretty cool marsh critters seeking refuge as well: 
















































Today, headed out to see if we could find those Trout again, but the water was stained and the current was ripping. We stuck our nose in the back of a few creeks and found a good bite of rat Reds, and Daniel even jigged up a Whiting. With some good rips forming out in the river, we took a shot at an area that has been holding big tarpon and sharks, and holds Bull Reds in the fall. After pulling the hooks on a good fish and breaking one off on the channel marker, we were getting a little discouraged. Finally Michelle hooked this beast, fought it perfectly and got her boated. Fish was landed on 15 lb braid with 20 lb fluoro leader. Released her in great shape...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

cool report, nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------

